# Sito per comprare cellulari a poco prezzo?



## Fabry_cekko (4 Luglio 2013)

Conoscete qualche sito affidabile per comprare cellulari a poco prezzo?


----------



## BB7 (4 Luglio 2013)

io uso i solito... Subito, Ebay, Amazon


----------



## admin (4 Luglio 2013)

Non esistono! Tutti quelli che ci sono, sono truffe. I prezzi dei cellulari sono quelli, al massimo puoi pagarli qualcosa in meno facendo una ricerca tra i vari e-commerce online o vedendo le offerte dei centri commerciali.

Se trovi, ad esempio, un iphone nuovo a 300 euro stai sicuro che è una truffa.


----------



## Graxx (4 Luglio 2013)

topshopping.it


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non esistono! Tutti quelli che ci sono, sono truffe. I prezzi dei cellulari sono quelli, al massimo puoi pagarli qualcosa in meno facendo una ricerca tra i vari e-commerce online o vedendo le offerte dei centri commerciali.
> 
> Se trovi, ad esempio, un iphone nuovo a 300 euro stai sicuro che è una truffa.



grazie mille Maryo...infatti ho chiesto perchè sui cellulari bisogna fare sempre attenzione e non sono molto esperto


----------



## Canonista (4 Luglio 2013)

Dipende dal cellulare che cerchi...puoi volere un Nexus 4 come uno Xiaomi Mi2A.
Cosa cerchi?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Luglio 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Dipende dal cellulare che cerchi...puoi volere un Nexus 4 come uno Xiaomi Mi2A.
> Cosa cerchi?



volevo spenderci 100 massimo 140, cmq ho aperto il Topic http://www.milanworld.net/consiglio-telefono-vt8600.html#post225179 sennò quì andiamo OT


----------

